# Lexicon MPX Native Reverb not working with Reaper



## patrick2099 (Nov 27, 2018)

I am using Windows 10 and Reaper. I have an Ilok 3, and am pretty sure I did everything to correctly register the serial number of this product. 

I cannot seem to get Reaper to recognize this plugin. I didn't get a choice of where to install this, so I am wondering if it may have put the dll files in a non-standard location that my Reaper isn't scanning for.

Has anyone had similar issues with this product, and have a resolution or any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## averystemmler (Nov 27, 2018)

I may be completely misremembering, but I bought the PCM bundle recently and I think those .dlls did put themselves in a "Lexicon" folder under Program Files.

Edit: On Windows 7. I imagine it's the same on 10?


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 27, 2018)

averystemmler said:


> I may be completely misremembering, but I bought the PCM bundle recently and I think those .dlls did put themselves in a "Lexicon" folder under Program Files.
> 
> Edit: On Windows 7. I imagine it's the same on 10?


Yes. Had the same problem with Reaper and Windows 10 installing MPX demo. Move them manually and do a re-scan in Reaper.


----------



## patrick2099 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. 

I have the following directory:

C:\Program Files\Lexicon(64-bit)\MPX Native Reverb 64-bit\Resources\MPXNativeReverb

Under that, there are only Local Graphics and Presets folders. I don't see any dlls under either (plus I added that directory). Either of you remember where you found the dlls?


----------



## averystemmler (Nov 27, 2018)

patrick2099 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have the following directory:
> 
> ...



For me it's \Program Files\Lexicon\PCM Native Reverb\

All the dlls are in that directory, alongside the resources folder, the manual, and an uninstall exe.


----------



## patrick2099 (Nov 28, 2018)

My uninstaller is in:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Lexicon

The only other thing in there is a Documents folder. Anyone know what the dll files start with, so I can try to do a search?


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 28, 2018)

patrick2099 said:


> My uninstaller is in:
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Lexicon
> 
> The only other thing in there is a Documents folder. Anyone know what the dll files start with, so I can try to do a search?


Maybe try re-installing it again just in case?


----------



## patrick2099 (Nov 28, 2018)

gussunkri said:


> Maybe try re-installing it again just in case?


I tried that. The only other thing I can think to do, until support gets back to me, is to either install the 32 bit version or try an older version of the 64 bit plugin. I'm a little worried that may make things harder to troubleshoot.


----------



## averystemmler (Nov 28, 2018)

I believe all the dlls I have start with "Lexicon" (followed by the specific plugin, I.e. RandomHall, "Chamber" etc, with no spaces). Maybe if you search for "Lexicon" or "MPX" you'll find something?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2018)

averystemmler said:


> I believe all the dlls I have start with "Lexicon" (followed by the specific plugin, I.e. RandomHall, "Chamber" etc, with no spaces). Maybe if you search for "Lexicon" or "MPX" you'll find something?



Yes. There is a 'Lexicon(64-bit) Folder in Program Files, but my dll(s) are all in a Sub-folder called Vstplugins. 
In VSTplugins _ there is a Folder 'MPX Native Reverb 64-bit. The MPXNativeReverb.dll is in there.
When I have a problem in Reaper, after re-scanning, if plugin still does not load, I usually copy the dll and paste it 'in the open' , outside the folder.

Right now _ latest Win10 Pro /Reaper v5.9.3, and Lexicon MPX is working well.
I do use physical iLok dongle and it is in place.


----------

